# Convertible care in an eco age



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

I now use rinseless and waterless products exclusively to take care of our cars. I have a fabric top convertible MINI. When I asked this four years ago on another forum, there weren’t many folks doing this but there have been a lot of changes in products and waterless cleaners in the interim. So, what are folks using now?

i noticed Chemical guys have a setup for this; anyone use it?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

A good stiff brushing and hoover with the curtain attachment will certainly make a huge difference.

You can power the hoover via a small treadmill


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

RaceGlazer said:


> You can power the hoover via a small treadmill


Thanks for the suggestions but where will I get the gerbils?


----------

